# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Από ναυτιλία πως πάμε?????

## CaptaKanaris

Sas xaireto kai ego  me ti seira mou..
Molis fraftika sto forum giati skeftika oti einai to idanikotero meros na bro auto pou psaxno!!
Exo to eksis problima:  eimai protomparkos antipoploiarxos kai gia kaki mou tuxi den exo parei mazi mou simeioseis nautilias..
edo sto karabi den uparxei pouthena kapoia askisi limeni apo eutheia mark!
Tha sas parakalousa an exete kapoia  pliroforia gia to pos linetai auti i eutheia i pou mporo na bro kapoio paradeigma na mou to peite tha mou leisete ta xeria
Euxaristo ek ton proteron

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κοίτα μήπως στο βαπόρι υπάρχει το βιβλίο με τους πίνακες Sight Reduction Tables έχει κάποια παραδείγματα στην αρχή, επίσης ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://msi.nga.mil/MSISiteContent/St...S/APN/pub9.zip
αν βγεις σε κανα λιμάνι κοίτα μήπως βρεις το βιβλίο ASTRO NAVIGATION The Admiralty Manual of Navigation Vol 2, ISBN 1870077652 (μπορέι να στο βρει και κανάς σιπσάντης)
0280.jpg

Αν θέλεις μπορέις να πάρεις και τον πρώτο τόμο (να σου μείνουν και τα βιβλία) και τον πρώτο τόμο Admiralty Manual of Navigation Vol 1
0309.jpg

----------


## avagel

Κοίτα και στο Almanac κάτι θα βρείς, πάντως εδώ λίγο δύσκολο να σου δείξουμε ευθεία. Πάντως εν ολίγης, παίρνεις ύψος ηλίου και χρόνο, διορθώνεις το ύψος με κατάληλλη μέθοδο που αναγράφει στις πρώτες σελίδες το Almanac, βρίσκεις GHA και ανάλογα με το μήκος (Α+,Δ-) βρίσκεις LHA. Τώρα απο κεί και μέτα λύνεις την εξίσωση HavZd = HavLHA x CosLat x CosDec + Nat.Hav(Lat+,-Dec)
ή απλώς μπαίνεις στους πίνακες Η.Ο. και λύνεις ανάλογα. Στο τέλος αφαιρείς το ύψος που βρήκες απο το διορθωμένο ύψος και η διαφορά υψών είναι η απόσταση χάραξης της ευθείας απο το στίγμα σου (DR). Αν μπήκες με ΗΟ τότε παίρνεις και το Αζιμούθ του Ηλίου ή του Ουρανίου σώματος αλλιώς κάνε επίλυση A-B-C πινάκων και όταν τα κάνεις όλα αυτά ρώτα τον καπετάνιο πως χαράσουν γιατί δεν μπορώ να σου δείξω εδώ.
Ελπίζω να σε κατατόπησα κάπως.

----------


## Apostolos

Αλήθεια κανα σύγχρονο ελληνικό βιβλίο ναυτιλίας υπάρχει?
Επίσης ψάχνω κάποια έκδοση για compass adjustment

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Απόστολε ένα καλό αμερικάνικο βιβλίο για compass adjustment μπορέις να κατεβάσεις σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή εδώ http://msi.nga.mil/MSISiteContent/StaticFiles/HoMCA.pdf

----------


## captparis

*ΕΥΘΕΙΑ* *MARK** ΜΕ Η.Ο.229.* 
Στις 25/9/2009 και σε ώρα GMT 09ω 15λ 00δ, πήραμε Ητ 42ο 15’ από φ= 46ο 54,2’ Β και λ= 037ο 28,2’ Α. Να υπολογισθεί και να χαραχθεί η ευθεία Mark με Η.Ο. 229.

ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗ:
1) Για GMT 09ω GHA 317 02,4 δ= 00 43,6 Ν d= 1,0 +
Για GMT 15λ 00δ GHA 3 45,0 +0,3
Για GMT 09ω 15λ 00δ GHA 320 47,4 δ= 00 43,9 Ν
2) λ= 37 12,6 Α
3) LHA 358 00,0Hc 

Hτ 42 15
Δ1 + 6,5
*Δ2 - 0,1*

4) Ηλ 42 21,4
5) Hc 42 58,0 d= - 59,9 Ζ = 177,3
6) Δ1 - 36,6
7) Δ2 - 7,2
8) Hc 42 14,2
9) Zn = Ζ = 177,3

Ηλ 42 21,4
Hc 42 14,2
10) ΔΗ + 7,2

ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ:
(1) Υπολογίζουμε την GHA κατά τα γνωστά.
(2) Προσθέτουμε το ανατολικό και αφαιρούμε το δυτικό μήκος, χρησιμοποιώντας τόσα πρώτα, ώστε να μηδενήσουμε τα πρώτα της LHA.
(3) Βρίσκουμε την LHA.
(4) Υπολογίζουμε κατά τα γνωστά την Ηλ.
(5) Με το πλησιέστερο ακέραιο πλάτος και LHA την LHA που βρίκαμε, μπαίνουμε στους πίνακες Η.Ο. 229 (προσέχουμε τις ονομασίες φ και δ, αν είναι ομώνυμες μπαίνουμε στη σελίδα SAME NAME, αν είναι ετερόνυμες μπαίνουμε στη σελίδα CONTRARY NAME) και παίρνουμε με την ακέραια τιμή της δ το Hc, την διόρθωση d με το πρόσημό της και το Ζ.
(6) Στους πίνακες Interpolator Tables, στην αρχή ή στο τέλος των πινάκων, μπαίνουμε με την διαφορά των πρώτων της κλίσης δ οριζόντια και κατακόρυφα με τις δεκάδες της διόρθωσης d, στο αριστερό μέρος των πινάκων, και παίρνουμε τη διόρθωση Δ1 με το πρόσημο της d.
(7) Στο δεξί μέρος των ίδιων πινάκων, με τις μονάδες της d κατακόρυφα και τα δέκατα της d οριζόντια, και στο ίδιο ύψος που πήραμε τη Δ1, παίρνουμε τη Δ2 με το ίδιο πρόσημο με την d.
(8) Αλγεβρική πρόσθεση και βρίσκουμε τη διόρθωση Hc.
(9) Υπολογίζουμε την Zn κατά τα γνωστά.
(10) Υπολογίζουμε την ΔΗ κατά τα γνωστά.



πιστευω να μην ειναι αργα πολυ για την βοηθεια που ζητησε το παλληκαρι !!!

----------


## captparis

*– ΕΥΘΕΙΑ* *MARK** ΗΛΙΟΥ ΜΕ 3 ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ.* 
Την 1/5/2009 από στίγμα αναμέτρησης φ=18ο 48’ Β λ=039ο 10’ Δ από uo 60 ft, πήραμε τις εξής παρατηρήσεις:
Σε GMT 17ω 20λ 30δ πήραμε Ητ 49ο 55’
Σε GMT 17ω 21λ 55δ πήραμε Ητ 49 35,8’
Σε GMT 17ω 22λ 40δ πήραμε Ητ 49 25’

Να υπολογισθεί και να χαραχθεί η ευθεία Mark με πίνακες Η.Ο. 249.

(ι) Προσδιορισμός LHA και δ.
Για 17ω GHA 75 44,7 75 44,7 75 44,7 δ = 15 16,9 Β
Για λ/δ GHA 5 07,5 5 28,8 5 40,0 d = 0,3+
Για ω/λ/δ GHA 80 52,2 81 13,5 81 24,7 δ = 15 17,2 Β
*λ 38 52,2 39 13,5 39 24,7*

LHA 42 42 42

(ιι) Προσδιορισμός Ητ Αζλ ΔΗ

Αζλ 089 Ηc 49 44,0 (+11)
360 διορθ. 3,0
Αζλ 271 Hc 49 47,0

Hτ 49 57,0 49 35,8 49 25,0
*Διορθ. 7,5 7,5 7,5*

Ηλ 50 04,5 49 43,3 49 32,5
Hc 49 47,0 49 47,0 49 47,0
ΔΗ + 17,5 - 3,7 - 14,5

(ιιι) Χάραξη.

----------


## captparis

*– ΕΥΘΕΙΑ* *MARK** ΜΕ ΠΙΝΑΚΕΣ Η.Ο. 249.*
             Στις 20/1/2009 σε περίπου ώρα ΖΤ 10ω 14λ και ώρα χρονομέτρου 11ω 15λ 10δ από στίγμα αναμέτρησης φ = 42ο 51,0’ Β λ = 162ο 40,0’ Α με σφάλμα χρονομέτρου – 1λ 32δ και σφάλμα εξάντος – 1’ από ύψος γεφύρας 60’ πήραμε Ηρ = 20ο 10,5’. Να υπολογισθεί και να χαραχθεί η ευθεία Mark.

ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗ:
Α ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ GMT

Ώρα χρονομέτρου =          11ω 15λ 10δ

*Σφ. χρ.                   =                -1λ 32δ*

Διορθ. ώρας  χρ.    =        11ω 13λ 38δ

ZD = 162 40 + 7,5 = 11ω
                  15

ΖΤ = 10ω 13λ 38δ 20/1

ZD = -11ω                       
GMT =  23ω 13λ 38δ       19/1

Β ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ LHA – δ

Για        23ω                    GHA = 162 19,2

Για 13λ 38δ                     GHA =    3  24,5
Για 23ω 13λ 38δ              GHA = 165 43,7

 λ       =  162 16,3 Α
                                       LHA =   328 00,0

δ = 20ο 20,9’ Νότια d = - 0,5

*Δ/ση     - 0,1*

δ = 20ο 20,8’ Νότια

Γ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ Ηλ

Ητ =      20 09,5

Δ1 =           +6,0

*Δ2 =           +0,3*

Ηλ =      20 15,8

Δ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ Ηc ΚΑΙ Zn (Αζλ)

Ηc =      20 28,0               d = - 55              Z = 148

*Διορθ. =   - 18,8*

Hc =      20 09,2                                         Z = Zn = 148

Ε ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ ΔΗ

Ηλ =      20 15,8

Ηc =      20 09,2
ΔΗ =         + 6,6


ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ:          (Α) Κατά το γνωστό τρόπο ημερομηνία και ώρα GMT εισόδου στο ALMANAC.

             (Β)  Για τονυπολογισμό της LHA, χρησιμοποιούμε τόσα πρώτα μήκους ώστε να μηδενίζονται τα πρώτα της LHA και να έχω LHA σε ακέραιες μοίρες.
             Ι) Αν λ ανατολικό τότε προσθέτουμε στα πρώτα της LHA τα υπόλοιπα των 60’ και στο σύνολο των μοιρών προσθέτουμε μία μοίρα π.χ.
GHA = 167ο 43,7’
λ       =  162ο 16,3’
LHA =   328ο 00,0’

             ΙΙ) Αν λ δυτικό τότε αφαιρούμε από τα πρώτα της GHA τον ίδιο αριθμό και μετά αφαιρούμε τις μοίρες π.χ.
GHA = 165ο 43,7’
λ       = 162ο 43,7’
LHA =      3ο 00,0’

             (Γ) Κατά το γνωστό τρόπο βρίσκουμε το αληθές ύψος Ηλ του ηλίου.

             (Δ) Στους πίνακες Η.Ο.249 μπαίνουμε στη σελίδα του πλησιέστερου πλάτους σε σχέση με το πλάτος μας σε ακέραιες μοίρες και που περιέχει την κλίση δ του ουράνιου σώματος.

_Προσέχουμε_ η σελίδα που θα μπούμε να συμφωνεί με τις ονομασίες κλίσης και πλάτους, δηλαδή same name ή contrary name. Μπαίνουμε οριζόντια με την δ σε ακέραιες μοίρες (αυτή που παίρνουμε από το ALMANAC) και κάθετα με την LHA σε ακέραιες μοίρες. Στη διασταύρωσή τους παίρνουμε 3 αριθμούς, το Hc, που αντιστοιχεί στις ακέραιες μοίρες της κλίσης. Το δεύτερο είναι το d με το πρόσημό του+(-) που είναι μια διόρθωση που θα χρειαστεί να γίνει στο Hc για τα υπόλοιπα πρώτα της κλίσης. Το τρίτο Ζ είναι η τιμή του αζιμούθ (Αζλ) την οποία στη συνέχεια ελέγχουμε αν θέλει ματατροπή ή όχι από το επάνω ή κάτω αριστερό μέρος της σελίδας, ανάλογα με το φ αν είναι βόρειο ή νότιο, και την τιμή της LHA. Στη συνέχεια, πηγαίνουμε στον πίνακα της πρωτελευταίας σελίδας των πινάκων, και μπαίνουμε οριζόντια με το d και κατακόρυφα με τα πρώτα της κλίσης. Τα πρώτα που βρίσκουμε στη διασταύρωση, τα προσθέτουμε ή τα αφαιρούμε από το αρχικό Hc, ανάλογα με το πρόσημο του d.

             (Ε) Αφαιρούμε το μικρότερο από το μεγαλύτερο, μεταξύ διορθωμένου Hcκαι Ηλ, και βρίσκουμε τη ΔΗ, η οποία είναι θετική αν Ηλ > Hc, και αρνητική αν Hc > Ηλ.

             (ΣΤ) Προσδιορίζουμε στο χάρτη (Plotting) ένα σημείο με συντεταγμένες φ το ακέραιο πλάτος που μπήκαμε στους πίνακες, και λ το μήκος που χρησιμοποιήσαμε για να μηδενήσουμε τα πρώτα της LHA. Στη συνέχεια, χαράζουμε από το σημείο αυτό την κατεύθυνση του Αζλ. Κατόπιν, μετράμε τα πρώτα της ΔΗ από το σημείο αυτό προς την κατεύθυνση του Αζλ αν η ΔΗ είναι θετική, και αντίθετα, αν η ΔΗ είναι αρνητική. Στο σημείο που τελειώνουν τα πρώτα της ΔΗ, φέρνουμε κάθετη στη διεύθυν-ση του αζιμούθ. Αυτή είναι η ευθεία θέσης για το ΖΤ τη στιγμή της παρατήρησης.

Σημείωση:          Η ΔΗ δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 30’. Το μήκος με το οποίο μηδενίζουμε τα πρώτα της LHA δεν πρέπει να διαφέρει πάνω από 30’ από το μήκος αναμέτρησης. Αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο μετά την πρόσθεση ή αφαίρεση  πρώτων στην GHA, τότε αφαιρούμε ή προσθέτουμε 1ο για να απαλεί-ψουμε τη διαφορά αυτή.

----------


## captparis

*ΕΥΘΕΙΑ* *MARK** ΜΕ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ – ΠΙΝΑΚΕΣ Η.Ο. 249* *Vol**.* *I (RED)**.* 

Σε ώρα ΖΤ 19ω 10λ 05δ στις 20/3/84 και ώρα χρονομέτρου 9ω 10λ 05δ από στίγμα αναμε-τρήσεως φ = 27ο 52’ Β και λ = 030ο 35’ Δ, και ύψος οφθαλμμού 60’, σφ. εξ. = - 1’, πήραμε Ηρ*sirius=44ο 59,2’. Να υπολογισθεί και να χαραχθεί η ευθεία mark.

ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗ:

Α) Υπολογισμός GMT ΖΤ = 19 10 05 20/3

ZD = 2
GMT = 21ω 10λ 05δ 20/3

Β) Υπολογισμός LHA(γ)

Για GMT 21ω GHA(γ) = 133 34,1

Για GMT 10λ 05δ GHA(γ) = 2 31,7
Για GMT 21ω 10λ 05δ GHA(γ) = 136 5,8

λ = 030 05,8
LHA(γ) = 106 00,0

Γ) Υπολογισμός Ηλ, ΔΗ, Hc, Αζλ.

Ηρ* = 44 59,2

*Σφ = - 1,0*

Ητ* = 44 58,2

*Δ1 = -8,5*

Ηλ* = 44 49,7

Αζλ = Ζn = 187ο Hc = 45 04,0

Hc = 45 04,0

*Ηλ = 44 49,7*

ΔΗ = - 14,3

Δ) ΧΑΡΑΞΗ















ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ:

(Α) Ώρα και ημερομηνία GMT κατά το γνωστό τρόπο.

(Β) Για τον υπολλογισμό της LHA(γ) ARIES, χρησιμοποιούμε τόσα πρώτα μήκους, ώστε να μηδενίζονται τα πρώτα της GHA και να έχω LHA σε ακέραιες μοίρες.
Γ) Διορθώνουμε το Ηρ σε Ηλ. Στους πίνακες Η.Ο. 249 Stars, μπαίνουμε στη σελίδα του πλησιέστερου ακέραιου πλάτους, βόρειου ή νότιου σε σχέση με το πλάτος αναμετρήσεως, κατακό-ρυφα με την LHA(γ) σε ακέραιες μοίρες. Ψάχνουμε και βρίσκουμε το αστέρι μας, και παίρνουμε το Hc και το Αζλ του αστεριού, τα οποία δεν χρειάζονται καμία διόρθωση. Αφαιρούμε το μικρότερο από το μεγαλύτερο, και παίρνουμε τη ΔΗ Ηλ > Hc = ΔΗ (+), Hc > Ηλ = ΔΗ (-).
Δ) Χαράζουμε την ευθεία όπως για τον ήλιο.

----------


## captparis

Πιστευω να τον εχω καλυψει σε ολα τα ζητηματα που εθεσε ο Ανθυποπλοιαρχος . Και προσοχη παιδια ποτε μην φευγετε χωρις τους υπολογισμους σας , το πρωτο πραγμα που πρεπει να μεριμνητε ειναι αυτο το τετραδιο !!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πλήρης κάλυψη του θέμτος, ακόμα και αν ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος βρήκε τελικά άκρη νομίζω ότι θα είναι χρήσιμα σε πολλοόυς θα σύστηνα στα στους δόκιμους πλοιάρχους να εκτυπώσουν και να τα έχουν μαζί τους στο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι (νομίζω ότι έχει ασκήσεις στο ΚΕΠ για ευθείες Μαρκ).
Ευχαριστούμε

Για όποιον θέλει να εξασκηθεί πάνω σε όσα μας έδειξε ο captparis (ή δεν τους έχει πρόχειρους) οι πίνακες Η.Ο. 249 υπάρχουν στο δίκτυο και μπορέι να τους κατεβάσει εδώ http://msi.nga.mil/NGAPortal/MSI.por...2&pubCode=0013, οι πίνακες Η.Ο. 229 είναι εδώ http://msi.nga.mil/NGAPortal/MSI.por...2&pubCode=0012, επίσης υπάρχει και μια δικτυακή εφαρμογή που δίνει τα στοιχεία των πινάκων Η.Ο.229 εδώ http://msi.nga.mil/MSISiteContent/St...tors/srt1.html που μπορεί κάποιος με save as να την έχει στον υπολογιστή ή στο pda και λειτουργεί και χωρίς σύνδεση στο δίκτυο. Φύλλα εργασίας που σε καθοδηγούν για τις για τους πίνακες Η.Ο.249 μπορέι να κατεβάσει κάποιος εδώ http://www.hmnao.com/nao/publicat/ap3270.html. Στοιχεία του Αλμανάκ για μια συγκεκριμένη μέρα μπορέι να βρεί κάποιος εδώ http://www.tecepe.com.br/scripts/AlmanacPagesISAPI.isa και για τον Ήλιο και τη Σελήνε εδώ http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/AltAz.php. ή μπορέιτε αν δείτε τα στοιχεία για την ώρα της παρατήρησης εδώ http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/celnavtable.php

----------


## KostasAEN

πολυ χρησιμο αυτο το forum, καλες θαλασσες συναδελφοι!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα παράδειγμα για ευθεία θέσης μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ όταν συζητούσαμε για τη χρήση του εξάντα.

----------


## Northern_Lights

Δυστυχώς από όσο έχω κοιτάξει υπάρχει καλή και αρκετή αλλά ξενόγλωσση βιβλιογραφία για θέματα υπολογισμών.Αν και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα αγγλικά θα ήθελα να έχω και κάποιο βιβλίο στα ελληνικά.Υπάρχει κανείς να προτείνει κάποιο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πιο πλήρες ελληνικό που έχω δει είναι το βιβλίο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη για τις ΑΕΝ (Ναυτιλία Ι και Ναυτιλία ΙΙ). To καλό είναι ότι το Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδη τώρ απια τα δίνει και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και μπορέι κάποιος να τα κατεβάσει από εδώ http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...c=687&cnode=81

Από αγγλικά βιβλία πολύ καλό (και τσάμπα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή) είναι το The American Practical Navigator - Bowditch, που μπορέι κάποιος να το κατεβάσει από εδώ http://msi.nga.mil/NGAPortal/MSI.por...2&pubCode=0002

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το τελευταίο (Ιούνιος 2013) τεύχος του δικτυακού περιοδικού Navigator είναι αφιερωμένο στο σχεδιασμό του ταξιδιού (passage planning). Ένα σημαντικό θέμα μια και πολλά βαπόρια έχουν πέσει έξω επειδή δεν έλαβανόλα τα δεδομένα στο σχεδιασμό ή επειδή ο σχεδιασμός έγινε χωρίς να είναι πρώτος σκοπός του η ασφαλής ναυσιπλοΐα (πχ το Costa Concordia). 
Στο περιοδικό μπορούμε αν δούμε ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις και καλές ιδέες για το σωστό σχεδιασμό του ταξιδιού.
Μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε το περιοδικό στην οθόνη μας *εδώ* ή σε μορφή pdf στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## SteliosK

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παναγιώτη!
Ακόμη ένας καλός οδηγός για το passage planning είναι το παρακάτω βιβλίο.

187007766.jpg
Υπάρχει και σε pdf
http://187.141.81.212/biblioteca/cub...om=auto,0,1232

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τις λύσεις των προβλημάτων της αστρονομικής ναυτιλίας που έιδαμε στην προηγούμενη σελίδα απαράιτητο είναι το Αλμανάκ. Είδαμε στο πρώτο μήνυμα αυτής της σελίδας (στην τελευταία πρόταση) κάποια υποκατάστατα, αλλά σίγουρα δεν κάνουν για όποιον θέλει να εξασκηθεί. Οι Βραζιλιάνικη Υδρογραφική έχει σε μορφή pdf το Αλμανάκ, και μάλιστα την πληρη έκδοση με τους πίνακες για τις διορθώσεις (που δεν υπάρχουν στα υποκατάστατα). Είναι στα πορτογέζικα αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει μια και οι πίνακες είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιοι με το εγγλέζικο. Μπορειτε να το δειτε *εδώ*. Το Αλμανάκ για το 2013 είναι *εδώ*. (ο συνδεσμος ποα ανοιίγει το αρχείο pdf)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ίσως κάποιοι διαβάζοντας τις λύσεις για την αστρονομική ναυτιλία στην προηγούμενη σελίδα να διερωτήθηκαν τι χρειάζονται όλα αυτά τώρα πια με το GPS. 
Όμως ακόμα και σήμερα πολλά βαπόρια έχουν πέσει σε ξέρες επειδή δεν έιχαν σωστό στίγμα. Δεν έχει σταματήσει να ισχύει η αρχή ότι ο συνετός ναυτίλος δεν πρέπει αν βασίζεται σε ένα μόνο μέσο αλλά πρέπει αν μπορεί να επαληθεύσει τα δεδομένα και με άλλα μέσα.
 Αυτά τα θέματα εξετάζει το πιο πρόσφατο τεύχος (Οκτώβριος 2013) του περιοδικού The Navigator. Μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε το περιοδικό ονλαίν στην οθόνη σας *εδώ* ή να το δειτε σε αρχείο pdf *εδώ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο ραντάρ σαν όργανο ναυτιλίας είναι αφιερωμένο το τεύχος Ιουνίου του περιοδικού The Navigator. Το ραντάρ είναι χρήσιμο εργαλείο και στην αποφυγή συγκρούσεων αλλά και στην ναυτιλία. Έχουμε εδώ συζητήσει και για άλλα βοηθήματα για τη σωστή χρήση του ραντάρ Στο περιοδικό αναλύεται πως μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από το ναυτίλο και να αποφευχθούν ατυχήματα σαν αυτό που παρουσιάζεται στη σελίδα 8 που ένα μπαλκ κάριερ έπεσε έξω γιατί το πλήρωμα και ο πιλότος δεν χρησιμοποίησηαν σωστά το ραντάρ. Μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε στο συνημμένο αρχέιο pdf ή στην οθόνη σας *εδώ*

Στα Ποσειδώνια θα παρουσιαστεί και η ελληνική έκδοση του περιοδικού.
image001.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επικρατεί η άποψη λοτι τώρα πια με το GPS και τα άλλα δορυφορικά συστήματα ναυτιλίας δεν χρειάζεται η αστρονομική ναυτιλία ποου συζητούσαμε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος. Σε άρθρο στο μπλογκ του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου όμως επισημάινονται οι κίνδυνοι για απώλεια των δορυφορικών συστημάτων από την ηλιακή δραστηριότητα και παρόλο που αναφέρεται ότι προσπαθούν να τα κάνουν ανθεκτικά καλό είναι ο ναυτικός να χρησιμοποιεί την αστρονομική ναυτιλία παράλληλα με τα ηλεκτρονικά σύστήματα ώστε να είναι έτοιμος όταν δεν θα έχει αυτά. Εγώ θα προσθέσω ότι μπορέι οποιοσδήπτε να κάνει παλεμβολές στα δορυφορικά συστήματα σε καιρό πολέμου ώστε να μην τα χρησιμοποιεί ο εχθρός οπότε δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμα ο΄τε για ειρηνικούς σκοπούς. Μπορέιτε αν διαβάσετε το άρθρο *εδώ*.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο χειρισμό του πλοίου είναι αφιερωμένο το τελευταίο (Φεβρουάριος 2018) τέυχος του περιοδικού The Navigator. Μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε το τεύχος *εδώ* ή σε pdf *εδώ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το πιο πλήρες ελληνικό που έχω δει είναι το βιβλίο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη για τις ΑΕΝ (Ναυτιλία Ι και Ναυτιλία ΙΙ). To καλό είναι ότι το Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδη τώρ απια τα δίνει και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και μπορέι κάποιος να τα κατεβάσει από εδώ http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...c=687&cnode=81
> 
> Από αγγλικά βιβλία πολύ καλό (και τσάμπα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή) είναι το The American Practical Navigator - Bowditch, που μπορέι κάποιος να το κατεβάσει από εδώ http://msi.nga.mil/NGAPortal/MSI.por...2&pubCode=0002


Νέα έκδοση για το American Practical Navigator - Bowditch σε ανανεωμένη μορφή δίτομο με πολλές προσθήκες και σε υψηλή και χαμιηλή ανάλυση για να μπορέιτε να το έχετε στο κινητό και στο τάπμπετ. Μπορέιτε να κατεβάσετε τη νέα έκδοση *εδώ*.

----------

